# un Natale ipazioso di arcistufosità



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2018)

*un Natale ipazioso di arcistufosità*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vorrei fosse così. Più invecchio più incontro Gente a cui l'abitudine fa da corazza. Alla fine non capisci mai se è una corazza che ti protegge o un esoscheletro che ti tiene in piedi.



Opterei per esoscheletro 

A me sembra funzioni come una sorta di coma, tipo intossicazione che chiude i recettori...una specie di apocalisse zombie  
(il natale stimola i miei immaginari mostreschi e gotici!!:carneval


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Opterei per esoscheletro
> 
> A me sembra funzioni come una sorta di coma, tipo intossicazione che chiude i recettori...una specie di apocalisse zombie
> (il natale stimola i miei immaginari mostreschi e gotici!!:carneval


Tutto ciò che dà assuefazione contiene in se qualcosa di tossico. Vale pure per il cibo di mcdonald's. Ho una cara amica che si è difesa da una vita senza amore costruendosi una armatura rigidissima di abitudini. Armatura che con tempo e pazienza ho imparato a scalfire perché la persona dentro ne vale la pena. Anche se non so ancora per quanto. Comunque Beata te che sogni teste recise e cumuli di carcasse al posto dell'albero di natale. Io sono il classico zio padre fratello figlio cugino marito ecumenico che a Natale è invariabilmente preso benissimo


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tutto ciò che dà assuefazione contiene in se qualcosa di tossico. Vale pure per il cibo di mcdonald's. Ho una cara amica che si è difesa da una vita senza amore costruendosi una armatura rigidissima di abitudini. Armatura che con tempo e pazienza ho imparato a scalfire perché la persona dentro ne vale la pena. Anche se non so ancora per quanto. Comunque Beata te che sogni teste recise e cumuli di carcasse al posto dell'albero di natale. Io sono il classico zio padre fratello figlio cugino marito ecumenico che a Natale è invariabilmente preso benissimo


Tutto è tossico se non si ha cura delle proporzioni 
E, nelle giuste proporzioni, anche il veleno è cura 

Ti ricordi il gioco con l'ombra alla Peter?
Ecco...teste mozzate e cumuli di carcasse accanto all'albero di natale 

Effetto natale, luce dell'ombra :carneval:

EDIT: che poi, mi chiedevo...Natale è il compleanno di Gesù quindi ci si scambiano i doni perché siamo tutti Gesù e contemporaneamente adoranti? Una sorta di schizofrenia collettiva giustificata e desiderata per una notte? Tipo il carnevale... :carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tutto è tossico se non si ha cura delle proporzioni
> E, nelle giuste proporzioni, anche il veleno è cura
> 
> Ti ricordi il gioco con l'ombra alla Peter?
> ...


No. Ci si scambiano doni come è giusto che sia, perché in occasione della più grande festa mainstream che ci sia, in cui per convenzione si ferma il mondo, ci si ritrova dagli anziani della tribù che, nella qualità di garanti dello status quo testimoniano il rinnovarsi di patti di fratellanza e fedeltà. Alcuni antichi come il mondo, altri recenti. Comunque è un ottimo modo per testare la salute del clan: i cuccioli vengono riconosciuti dagli adulti, si commemora chi non c'è più e si festeggia chi ha dato lustro al casato.
Anzi ora che ci penso sarebbe il caso di mettere un arco di trionfo in giardino 

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bettypage (27 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Ci si scambiano doni come è giusto che sia, perché in occasione della più grande festa mainstream che ci sia, in cui per convenzione si ferma il mondo, ci si ritrova dagli anziani della tribù che, nella qualità di garanti dello status quo testimoniano il rinnovarsi di patti di fratellanza e fedeltà. Alcuni antichi come il mondo, altri recenti. Comunque è un ottimo modo per testare la salute del clan: i cuccioli vengono riconosciuti dagli adulti, si commemora chi non c'è più e si festeggia chi ha dato lustro al casato.
> Anzi ora che ci penso sarebbe il caso di mettere un arco di trionfo in giardino
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma io anche adoro le cene interminabili, gli sfottò, gli aneddoti per rendere edotti le new entry in famiglia di dove sono capitati, la caciara dei bambini... Noi si piange dal ridere quando siamo al completo. Sarà che siamo tanti e ricchi di spirito


----------



## bettypage (27 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tutto è tossico se non si ha cura delle proporzioni
> E, nelle giuste proporzioni, anche il veleno è cura
> 
> Ti ricordi il gioco con l'ombra alla Peter?
> ...


Mi sembra troppo cinica come visione


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma io anche adoro le cene interminabili, gli sfottò, gli aneddoti per rendere edotti le new entry in famiglia di dove sono capitati, la caciara dei bambini... Noi si piange dal ridere quando siamo al completo. Sarà che siamo tanti e ricchi di spirito


Da sempre le squadre pro o contro il Natale sono famiglie numerose contro famiglie atomizzate. Mi rendo conto che se la cena di Natale deve ridursi a quattrogatti che si dividono un panettone non mi piace. A sto punto meglio un last minute a Sharm el sheikh.
Per me, e lo dico da ateo feroce, Il senso profondo del Natale sta esattamente nel vedere tutto insieme un gruppo di gente legata da legami di sangue che in altri momenti dell'anno non vedresti mai. Non tutta insieme perlomeno.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Ci si scambiano doni come è giusto che sia, perché in occasione della più grande festa mainstream che ci sia, in cui per convenzione si ferma il mondo, ci si ritrova dagli anziani della tribù che, nella qualità di garanti dello status quo testimoniano il rinnovarsi di patti di fratellanza e fedeltà. Alcuni antichi come il mondo, altri recenti. Comunque è un ottimo modo per testare la salute del clan: i cuccioli vengono riconosciuti dagli adulti, si commemora chi non c'è più e si festeggia chi ha dato lustro al casato.
> Anzi ora che ci penso sarebbe il caso di mettere un arco di trionfo in giardino
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Il mainstream lo so 
Ma è così prevedibile...

Ho scelto la linea matriarcale nella casata


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Mi sembra troppo cinica come visione


Cosa è cinico?

Una volta tanto che mi sentivo lo sguardo ingenuo della bambina!! :facepalm:


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il mainstream lo so
> Ma è così prevedibile...
> 
> Ho scelto la linea matriarcale nella casata


Riscrivere I rituali è compito delle femmine. Non fosse altro che per una questione di durata della vita, tutte le famiglie di grandi dimensioni sono rette dal matriarcato. E comunque il mainstream deve essere prevedibile, Altrimenti come fai ad utilizzarlo a tuo vantaggio?

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bettypage (27 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Da sempre le squadre pro o contro il Natale sono famiglie numerose contro famiglie atomizzate. Mi rendo conto che se la cena di Natale deve ridursi a quattrogatti che si dividono un panettone non mi piace. A sto punto meglio un last minute a Sharm el sheikh.
> Per me, e lo dico da ateo feroce, Il senso profondo del Natale sta esattamente nel vedere tutto insieme un gruppo di gente legata da legami di sangue che in altri momenti dell'anno non vedresti mai. Non tutta insieme perlomeno.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Esatto. Nelle famiglie ristrette sento troppi echi


----------



## bettypage (27 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cosa è cinico?
> 
> Una volta tanto che mi sentivo lo sguardo ingenuo della bambina!! :facepalm:


Paragonarlo a carnevale.


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Riscrivere I rituali è compito delle femmine. Non fosse altro che per una questione di durata della vita, tutte le famiglie di grandi dimensioni sono rette dal matriarcato. E comunque il mainstream deve essere prevedibile, Altrimenti come fai ad utilizzarlo a tuo vantaggio?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Hai ragione, sull'uso della prevedibilità. 

E anche sul matriarcato

L'arco di trionfo è il cipresso, su cui ci si arrampica per riprendersi il gatto


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Paragonarlo a carnevale.


Per la verità non paragonavo il natale al carnevale, ma lo spirito del dono a priori in conseguenza del giorno , schizofrenico rispetto alla quotidianità che per quel giorno viene spenta e sostituita, con lo spirito del carnevale che ha avuto storicamente la funzione di "stappare" attraverso le maschere ciò che quotidianamente non si mostra.

Fra l'altro è una schizofrenia rivelata che mi piace osservare, mi fa simpatia e mi ricorda l'umanità di cui siamo composti


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai ragione, sull'uso della prevedibilità.
> 
> E anche sul matriarcato
> 
> L'arco di trionfo è il cipresso, su cui ci si arrampica per riprendersi il gatto


Capisco. Mi piacciono i cipressi. Però L'Arco di Trionfo in questo momento dalle parti mie ci sta bene. C'è aria di passaggio generazionale. 

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per la verità non paragonavo il natale al carnevale, ma lo spirito del dono a priori in conseguenza del giorno , schizofrenico rispetto alla quotidianità che per quel giorno viene spenta e sostituita, con lo spirito del carnevale che ha avuto storicamente la funzione di "stappare" attraverso le maschere ciò che quotidianamente non si mostra.
> 
> Fra l'altro è una schizofrenia rivelata che mi piace osservare, mi fa simpatia e mi ricorda l'umanità di cui siamo composti


Fai molta attenzione a non cercare la schizofrenia là dove non c'è. Ci sono famiglie che a Natale sono genuinamente prese benissimo 

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bettypage (27 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per la verità non paragonavo il natale al carnevale, ma lo spirito del dono a priori in conseguenza del giorno , schizofrenico rispetto alla quotidianità che per quel giorno viene spenta e sostituita, con lo spirito del carnevale che ha avuto storicamente la funzione di "stappare" attraverso le maschere ciò che quotidianamente non si mostra.
> 
> Fra l'altro è una schizofrenia rivelata che mi piace osservare, mi fa simpatia e mi ricorda l'umanità di cui siamo composti


Mah io la sento come un'occasione per far festa, i regali sono un di cui, nin ci sono obblighi né doveri, ed essendo uniti dal sangue ci si può amabilmente prendere in giro anche sui difetti di famiglia. Non so come dire ma è come se si gioca tutti dalla stessa parte.


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Capisco. Mi piacciono i cipressi. Però L'Arco di Trionfo in questo momento dalle parti mie ci sta bene. C'è aria di passaggio generazionale.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Anche da me stessa aria...uno dei motivi per cui mi piace tornare all'ombra del cipresso 

Archi e cipressi...in fondo è semplicemente la storia...mi sa che uno senza l'altro, per la visione umana, renderebbe zoppa la visione (umana. Al resto è indifferente)


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche da me stessa aria...uno dei motivi per cui mi piace tornare all'ombra del cipresso
> 
> Archi e cipressi...in fondo è semplicemente la storia...mi sa che uno senza l'altro, per la visione umana, renderebbe zoppa la visione (umana. Al resto è indifferente)


La mia visione quando si tratta di Affari di famiglia è e rimane collettiva. I cuccioli cominciano a crescere e mi sembra giusto iniziare a celebrare le loro gesta.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fai molta attenzione a non cercare la schizofrenia là dove non c'è. Ci sono famiglie che a Natale sono genuinamente prese benissimo
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Vero...mi meraviglia sempre il credere genuino. 

Sono attenta. 
Ma ti ringrazio, i memento sono un dono che gradisco


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vero...mi meraviglia sempre il credere genuino.
> 
> Sono attenta.
> Ma ti ringrazio, i memento sono un dono che gradisco


Misantropa fino in fondo! 

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La mia visione quando si tratta di Affari di famiglia è e rimane collettiva. I cuccioli cominciano a crescere e mi sembra giusto iniziare a celebrare le loro gesta.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


La mia visione riguarda la cura del branco, ogni età ha un posto e ogni ruolo una funzione, è dove i cuccioli hanno la possibilità della celebrazione e gli antichi quella di celebrare...ma sono femmina


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> La mia visione riguarda la cura del branco, ogni età ha un posto e ogni ruolo una funzione, è dove i cuccioli hanno la possibilità della celebrazione e gli antichi quella di celebrare...ma sono femmina


Infatti. E io sono un maschio. A Natale niente di meglio che organizzare le corse delle bighe.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (27 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Mah io la sento come un'occasione per far festa, i regali sono un di cui, nin ci sono obblighi né doveri, ed essendo uniti dal sangue ci si può amabilmente prendere in giro anche sui difetti di famiglia. Non so come dire ma è come se si gioca tutti dalla stessa parte.


Lo capisco 

Ho un occhio anche disincantato... E mi piace giocarci 

Le grandi feste sono una buona occasione di gioco 
È la mia parte bambina, che accanto all'albero decorato a festa mette anche le teste mozzate...mi piace vedere gli estremi e le oscillazioni


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo capisco
> 
> Ho un occhio anche disincantato... E mi piace giocarci
> 
> ...


La famosa parte bambina Loli goth giapponese :rotfl:

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Misantropa fino in fondo!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma no 
Soltanto amo profondamente la provenienza animale dell'essere umano, e ne ho cura


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma no
> Soltanto amo profondamente la provenienza animale dell'essere umano, e ne ho cura


Sai che non c'è niente di più mainstream degli istinti animali?

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La famosa parte bambina Loli goth giapponese :rotfl:
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


:rotfl::rotfl:

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yqY8Hoeqm58[/video]


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> [video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yqY8Hoeqm58[/video]


Pure con la musica tunza di sottofondo :rotfl:

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sai che non c'è niente di più mainstream degli istinti animali?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Tutto è mainstream 
A questo serve il mainstream...credenza di accessibilità


----------



## bettypage (28 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Pure con la musica tunza di sottofondo :rotfl:
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Madò che ansia


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Pure con la musica tunza di sottofondo :rotfl:
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk




Beh...a farla, farla bene :rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (28 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tutto è mainstream
> A questo serve il mainstream...credenza di accessibilità


Tra poco citerete fusaro?


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tutto è mainstream
> A questo serve il mainstream...credenza di accessibilità


Non tutto è mainstream. Anzi la differenza tra mainstream e quel 3% di popolazione che mainstream non è sta esattamente nel saper giocare con certi meccanismi mentre il resto della massa se li ciuccia passivamente. Questo non toglie che se certi meccanismi Li accetti passivamente, ancorché avendone compreso il sottotesto, sei mainstream tanto quanto il resto della popolazione generale.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (28 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> EDIT: che poi, mi chiedevo...Natale è il compleanno di Gesù quindi ci si scambiano i doni perché siamo tutti Gesù e contemporaneamente adoranti? Una sorta di schizofrenia collettiva giustificata e desiderata per una notte? Tipo il carnevale... :carneval:


Gran parte delle feste sono di origine pagane, quelle invernali ruotano attorno al solstizio d'inverno, alle tenebre (non immaginarie ma reali, ora con l'inquinamento luminoso è raro trovarsi nel buio totale), al ritorno della luce che da speranza (di non crepare di fame e freddo) riadattate dalla Chiesa perchè non è riuscito di sradicarle dal popolo.
Conosci i Krampus? Fotograficamente sono molto suggestivi.
https://www.miciporti.it/cosa-sono-i-krampus/


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Madò che ansia [emoji47]


Sei in un momento di difesa dell'intimo?

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Tra poco citerete fusaro?


Diego Fusaro è un caro ragazzo, ma è fin troppo Prigioniero del suo personaggio. Senza contare il fatto che come tutti i filosofi è un dogmatico all'ultimo stadio. Oltretutto citare Fusaro è quanto di più mainstream mi possa venire in mente.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bettypage (28 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non tutto è mainstream. Anzi la differenza tra mainstream e quel 3% di popolazione che mainstream non è sta esattamente nel saper giocare con certi meccanismi mentre il resto della massa se li ciuccia passivamente. Questo non toglie che se certi meccanismi Li accetti passivamente, ancorché avendone compreso il sottotesto, sei mainstream tanto quanto il resto della popolazione generale.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma guarda che per certi punti di vista sei pure un disadattato. Per esempio io non riesco mai a capire i flussi di consumo come vengono condizionati e per questo ho paura a fare impresa. Non so capire cosa piace perche quel che piace solitamente a me fa cagare.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Gran parte delle feste sono di origine pagane, quelle invernali ruotano attorno al solstizio d'inverno, alle tenebre (non immaginarie ma reali, ora con l'inquinamento luminoso è raro trovarsi nel buio totale), al ritorno della luce che da speranza (di non crepare di fame e freddo) riadattate dalla Chiesa perchè non è riuscito di sradicarle dal popolo.
> Conosci i Krampus? Fotograficamente sono molto suggestivi.
> https://www.miciporti.it/cosa-sono-i-krampus/


Sì ma come tutte le tradizioni se non le interpreti A tuo uso e consumo che senso hanno? Nel senso È inutile sostituire un mainstream con un altro mainstream Magari vecchio di 500 anni perché è più suggestivo e da un falso senso di eterogeneità dei fini rispetto alla società attuale. La vera sfida degli anticonformisti oggi è godersi un panettone per il semplice motivo che ti piace il panettone. Ormai la gente si sente in colpa pure perché i LED dell'albero di Natale consumano troppa corrente...

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non tutto è mainstream. Anzi la differenza tra mainstream e quel 3% di popolazione che mainstream non è sta esattamente nel saper giocare con certi meccanismi mentre il resto della massa se li ciuccia passivamente. Questo non toglie che se certi meccanismi Li accetti passivamente, ancorché avendone compreso il sottotesto, sei mainstream tanto quanto il resto della popolazione generale.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Serve saper nuotare 

L'acqua è un elemento splendido


----------



## bettypage (28 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sei in un momento di difesa dell'intimo?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Diego Fusaro è un caro ragazzo, ma è fin troppo Prigioniero del suo personaggio. Senza contare il fatto che come tutti i filosofi è un dogmatico all'ultimo stadio. Oltretutto citare Fusaro è quanto di più mainstream mi possa venire in mente.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


No, sto coglionando


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma guarda che per certi punti di vista sei pure un disadattato. Per esempio io non riesco mai a capire i flussi di consumo come vengono condizionati e per questo ho paura a fare impresa. Non so capire cosa piace perche quel che piace solitamente a me fa cagare.


Anche a me quel che piace o fa cagare, oppure mal si attaglia alle mie aspettative. Resta il fatto che le competenze di marketing e si comprano come qualunque altra cosa. Quando hai capito un tuo limite o ti fai un culo così per superarlo, o ti compri qualcuno che lo superi per te.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Serve saper nuotare
> 
> L'acqua è un elemento splendido


Sì ma quanto arrivi profondo?

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> No, sto coglionando


Bene. Quando prima hai parlato di ansia, mi sono un attimo preoccupato.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Gran parte delle feste sono di origine pagane, quelle invernali ruotano attorno al solstizio d'inverno, alle tenebre (non immaginarie ma reali, ora con l'inquinamento luminoso è raro trovarsi nel buio totale), al ritorno della luce che da speranza (di non crepare di fame e freddo) riadattate dalla Chiesa perchè non è riuscito di sradicarle dal popolo.
> Conosci i Krampus? Fotograficamente sono molto suggestivi.
> https://www.miciporti.it/cosa-sono-i-krampus/


Non li conoscevo...mi piacciono! Grazie di avermeli segnalati

Al solstizio la luna era magnifica 

È come dici. 
È uno dei motivi per cui il natale mi fa simpatia


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì ma quanto arrivi profondo?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Adesso, purtroppo, non posso nuotare...almeno ancora per un mese...

Mi manca l'acqua. 
E mi piace respirarci dentro. 

Son cresciuta in acqua.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Adesso, purtroppo, non posso nuotare...almeno ancora per un mese...
> 
> Mi manca l'acqua.
> E mi piace respirarci dentro.
> ...


In questo caso era metaforica. Comunque sull'acqua capisco in pieno.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Tra poco citerete fusaro?


E poi quella goth sono io :carneval:


----------



## bettypage (28 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E poi quella goth sono io :carneval:


Anvedi ipa


----------



## bettypage (28 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Adesso, purtroppo, non posso nuotare...almeno ancora per un mese...
> 
> Mi manca l'acqua.
> E mi piace respirarci dentro.
> ...





Arcistufo ha detto:


> In questo caso era metaforica. Comunque sull'acqua capisco in pieno.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Anche voi trovate catartico tuffarvi e nuotare fino allo sfinimento e uscire rinvigoriti?


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> In questo caso era metaforica. Comunque sull'acqua capisco in pieno.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Metaforicamente e davvero in questo momento non posso nuotare e nemmeno scender giù...giocavo fra metafora e realtà. 

Secondo me la profondità è relativa alla conoscenza 

E l'acqua vera è una bella metafora vivente della relatività. 
C'è chi scende 30 cm ed è a fondo, chi 100 mt e sa e vuol di più 

Io penso che una cosa interessante riguardi il piacere di respirarci dentro, che permette di scendere sapendo il limite dei polmoni in fiamme...ma andremmo di nuovo nei pieni e nei vuoti


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Anche voi trovate catartico tuffarvi e nuotare fino allo sfinimento e uscire rinvigoriti?


No. Io trovo catartico andarmene a spasso sul fondo nel silenzio totale. Se poi nel mentre recupero anche la cena esco molto molto contento.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Anche voi trovate catartico tuffarvi e nuotare fino allo sfinimento e uscire rinvigoriti?


Io sì 

Sia nel piano reale sia in quello metaforico


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Anvedi ipa


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Metaforicamente e davvero in questo momento non posso nuotare e nemmeno scender giù...giocavo fra metafora e realtà.
> 
> Secondo me la profondità è relativa alla conoscenza
> 
> ...


Non ci arrivo piú ai polmoni in fiamme. Considerando che l'annegamento é la circostanza in cui è più probabile che io muoia, da quando sono padre Sto cercando di evitare le cazzate che mi piacciono tanto, Tipo le immersioni in grotta.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non ci arrivo piú ai polmoni in fiamme. Considerando che l'annegamento é la circostanza in cui è più probabile che io muoia, da quando sono padre Sto cercando di evitare le cazzate che mi piacciono tanto, Tipo le immersioni in grotta.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Immersioni in grotta :inlove::inlove:

Io ogni tanto ancora...ma son prudente adesso e mi ricordo di dover tornare su


----------



## bettypage (28 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Io trovo catartico andarmene a spasso sul fondo nel silenzio totale. Se poi nel mentre recupero anche la cena esco molto molto contento.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ah, sei un sub. Mio papà è un sub e ama la vela, so di cosa parli. Nonostante gli anni ha ancira un fisicaccio bestiale, asciutto e definito.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ah, sei un sub. Mio papà è un sub e ama la vela, so di cosa parli. Nonostante gli anni ha ancira un fisicaccio bestiale, asciutto e definito.


Corre voce il mare non ti fa invecchiare poi tanto male

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Immersioni in grotta :inlove::inlove:
> 
> Io ogni tanto ancora...ma son prudente adesso e mi ricordo di dover tornare su


Io ormai solo per far visita a qualche tana storica dove so che ci sono le aragoste 

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io ormai solo per far visita a qualche tana storica dove so che ci sono le aragoste
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Goloso 

Cacciavo da ragazza. 
Poi ho iniziato a preferire l'osservare...in acqua il silenzio è magnifico


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Goloso
> 
> Cacciavo da ragazza.
> Poi ho iniziato a preferire l'osservare...in acqua il silenzio è magnifico


Già. Preferisco la pesca alla caccia Perché i pesci non possono urlare.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (28 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì ma come tutte le tradizioni se non le interpreti A tuo uso e consumo che senso hanno? Nel senso È inutile sostituire un mainstream con un altro mainstream Magari vecchio di 500 anni perché è più suggestivo e da un falso senso di eterogeneità dei fini rispetto alla società attuale. La vera sfida degli anticonformisti oggi è godersi un panettone per il semplice motivo che ti piace il panettone. Ormai la gente si sente in colpa pure perché i LED dell'albero di Natale consumano troppa corrente...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Non ho capito cosa c'entrino gli anticonformisti. E' questione di sentire. Ognuno ha il suo. 
Mica voglio sostituire le tradizioni cristiane/commerciali. Il panettone a me non piace ma non lo rifiuto se me lo donano.
Tu senti una grande festa in famiglia e la vivi con gioia e piacere, e mica è sbagliato o devi cambiarlo. E' il tuo sentire. E capisco che sia bello avendo bambini far sentire loro questa festa. Poi il loro modo di vedere il Natale è unico. L'eccitazione, l'attesa dei doni, come vedono l'albero, le luci, è diverso quando sei bambino. 



ipazia ha detto:


> Non li conoscevo...mi piacciono! Grazie di avermeli segnalati:smile:
> 
> Al solstizio la luna era magnifica :smile:
> 
> ...


Prego :smile:


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Già. Preferisco la pesca alla caccia Perché i pesci non possono urlare.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Eh già. 

Io non caccio più né in acqua né fuori. 
Sentirei urlare comunque


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh già.
> 
> Io non caccio più né in acqua né fuori.
> Sentirei urlare comunque


Zia Ipa loligoth. Tomo secondo: "sento urlare le bistecche" :rotfl:

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Zia Ipa loligoth. Tomo secondo: "sento urlare le bistecche" :rotfl:
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Son sensibbile :carneval:

Le bistecche non riesco a mangiarle comunque..
Quando cacciavo non era per mangiarmi la preda.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa c'entrino gli anticonformisti. E' questione di sentire. Ognuno ha il suo.
> Mica voglio sostituire le tradizioni cristiane/commerciali. Il panettone a me non piace ma non lo rifiuto se me lo donano.
> Tu senti una grande festa in famiglia e la vivi con gioia e piacere, e mica è sbagliato o devi cambiarlo. E' il tuo sentire. E capisco che sia bello avendo bambini far sentire loro questa festa. Poi il loro modo di vedere il Natale è unico. L'eccitazione, l'attesa dei doni, come vedono l'albero, le luci, è diverso quando sei bambino.
> 
> ...


Nulla, al netto della sensibilità di ognuno di noi il neopaganesimo mi pare una ciclopica cazzata. Come se uno non avesse le palle di andare oltre la mitologia Cristiana dovendola per forza sostituire un'altra mitologia tanto quanto. Che poi per carità, festeggiare samhain o beltane è un ottima scusa per trombarsi l'irlandese con le lentiggini e il culotto in erasmus, ma ormai sono troppo vecchio per sta roba. Tutto qua. C'è un deficit di spiritualità perché graziaddio l'essere umano si sta evolvendo e le risposte alle grandi domande della vita le cerca altrove rispetto ai fondi di caffè, alla Bibbia o qualunque altro sistema di favole costruite per il controllo sociale delle masse.
Non è che l'espressione "il mio sentire" o "il tuo sentire" siano automaticamente dei salvacondotti per diffondere ignoranza e stupidità. Se il tuo sentire è che nel 2019 credi al sangue di San Gennaro sei semplicemente un coglione da rieducare, per evitare che l'ignoranza e la stupidità che ti porti dentro si diffondano.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quando cacciavo non era per mangiarmi la preda.


Soffro per te, anch'io i pesci piccoli, li lascio andare.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Soffro per te, anch'io i pesci piccoli, li lascio andare.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Per le bistecche :rotfl:

Io non lasciavo andare. 
Non lo farei neppure adesso, se cacciassi.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per le bistecche :rotfl:
> 
> Io non lasciavo andare.
> Non lo farei neppure adesso, se cacciassi.


Che facevi? Portavi la ciccia al branco e poi ti appartavi masticando radici?

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che facevi? Portavi la ciccia al branco e poi ti appartavi masticando radici?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Suppergiù :carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Suppergiù :carneval:


Non andremo mai d'accordo su questo. Chi porta il cibo alla tana normalmente si mangia la testa.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non andremo mai d'accordo su questo. Chi porta il cibo alla tana normalmente si mangia la testa.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


È che sono altruista...'na maledizione :rotfl
(sono una carnivora atipica) 

Chi porta il cibo sceglie. 
Mi piace scegliere.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> È che sono altruista...'na maledizione :rotfl:
> 
> Chi porta il cibo sceglie.
> Mi piace scegliere.


Io al rispetto dei ruoli ci tengo [emoji14]

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io al rispetto dei ruoli ci tengo [emoji14]
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Lo so 

È sempre la storia dell'ombra e di Peter per me 
E una insofferenza atavica al ruolo


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo so
> 
> È sempre la storia dell'ombra e di Peter per me
> E una insofferenza atavica al ruolo


Da ragazzo avevo anch'io l'insofferenza per i ruoli. Dopodiché ho scoperto che senza non funziona mai un cazzo

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (28 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Da ragazzo avevo anch'io l'insofferenza per i ruoli. Dopodiché ho scoperto che senza non funziona mai un cazzo
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Servono, è vero. 

Ma è sempre lo scegliere, anche di toglierseli via se lo si desidera, o tenerli il tanto o usarli a proprio piacimento e poi stare nudi 

I ruoli sono maschere (sociali) ...è quel che c'è sotto che li sostiene...o li distrugge. O imprigiona dentro o li usa per quel che serve. 

Insomma...anche scegliere di godersi qualcun altro mentre mangia la testa. 
Sapendo di saper cacciare e mangiare.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Servono, è vero.
> 
> Ma è sempre lo scegliere, anche di toglierseli via se lo si desidera, o tenerli il tanto o usarli a proprio piacimento e poi stare nudi
> 
> ...


Non sono maschere sociali. Sono Innanzitutto esercizio di determinate facoltà. E come tali, Servono a mantenere vive e attive quelle facoltà. È come nelle arti marziali. Quando hai portato lo stesso pugno un milione di volte Forse il tuo corpo ha acquisito il movimento a livello istintivo. Forse. Aver fatto una cosa vent'anni fa, e che magari ti è riuscita benissimo, non ti rende in grado di rifarla a piacimento.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (28 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nulla, al netto della sensibilità di ognuno di noi il neopaganesimo mi pare una ciclopica cazzata. Come se uno non avesse le palle di andare oltre la mitologia Cristiana dovendola per forza sostituire un'altra mitologia tanto quanto. Che poi per carità, festeggiare samhain o beltane è un ottima scusa per trombarsi l'irlandese con le lentiggini e il culotto in erasmus, ma ormai sono troppo vecchio per sta roba. Tutto qua. C'è un deficit di spiritualità perché graziaddio l'essere umano si sta evolvendo e le risposte alle grandi domande della vita le cerca altrove rispetto ai fondi di caffè, alla Bibbia o qualunque altro sistema di favole costruite per il controllo sociale delle masse.
> Non è che l'espressione "il mio sentire" o "il tuo sentire" siano automaticamente dei salvacondotti per diffondere ignoranza e stupidità. Se il tuo sentire è che nel 2019 credi al sangue di San Gennaro sei semplicemente un coglione da rieducare, per evitare che l'ignoranza e la stupidità che ti porti dentro si diffondano.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Forse non sono riuscita a spiegarmi. Non era mia intenzione fare una campagna verso il neopaganesimo, ne sostituire Cristo con altri dei, ne volevo dire di annullare le feste cristiane per tornare a quelle pagane. Sono solo intervenuta in merito ad un interrogativo di [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]. Molte delle festività pagane sono legate ai cicli della terra, alle stagioni, dato che la vita delle persone (contadini, pastori in primis) pagava un prezzo quasi immediato rispetto ad un inverno rigido o un'estate particolarmene secca. Si capisce?


----------



## Bruja (28 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> .
> Molte delle festività pagane sono legate ai cicli della terra, alle stagioni, dato che la vita delle persone (contadini, pastori in primis) pagava un prezzo quasi immediato rispetto ad un inverno rigido o un'estate particolarmente secca. Si capisce?


Perfettamente chiaro, tutte le "religioni" hanno avuto come base la natura ed i suoi cicli più o meno capricciosi.
Basta vedere quante civiltà dipendevano dall'adorazione del sole e della luna...


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Forse non sono riuscita a spiegarmi. Non era mia intenzione fare una campagna verso il neopaganesimo, ne sostituire Cristo con altri dei, ne volevo dire di annullare le feste cristiane per tornare a quelle pagane. Sono solo intervenuta in merito ad un interrogativo di [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]. Molte delle festività pagane sono legate ai cicli della terra, alle stagioni, dato che la vita delle persone (contadini, pastori in primis) pagava un prezzo quasi immediato rispetto ad un inverno rigido o un'estate particolarmene secca. Si capisce?


Ma questo l'avevo capito. È soltanto la mia allergia al folk. Sopportami


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Opterei per esoscheletro
> 
> A me sembra funzioni come una sorta di coma, tipo intossicazione che chiude i recettori...una specie di apocalisse zombie
> (il natale stimola i miei immaginari mostreschi e gotici!!:carneval





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tutto ciò che dà assuefazione contiene in se qualcosa di tossico. Vale pure per il cibo di mcdonald's. Ho una cara amica che si è difesa da una vita senza amore costruendosi una armatura rigidissima di abitudini. Armatura che con tempo e pazienza ho imparato a scalfire perché la persona dentro ne vale la pena. Anche se non so ancora per quanto. Comunque Beata te che sogni teste recise e cumuli di carcasse al posto dell'albero di natale. Io sono il classico zio padre fratello figlio cugino marito ecumenico che a Natale è invariabilmente preso benissimo


vi ho spostato solo perchè eravate andati leggerissimamente OT


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2018)

sui titoli ai 3d perple' sei micidiali.
Questo e' moltoziccheroso


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> vi ho spostato solo perchè eravate andati leggerissimamente OT


Off topa?


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sui titoli ai 3d perple' sei micidiali.
> Questo e' moltoziccheroso


Abbastanza, sperando che poi zia Ipa non abbia un attacco di diabete all'ipercubo


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Off topa?


abbastanza sì



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Abbastanza, sperando che poi zia Ipa non abbia un attacco di diabete all'ipercubo


nah


----------



## Bruja (28 Dicembre 2018)

Perply gli attacchi di ironia collaterali alle tue funzioni  mica puoi trattenerli...


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perply gli attacchi di ironia collaterali alle tue funzioni  mica puoi trattenerli...


Mi piacciono le funzioni. Specialmente quelle officiate Dall'Osso sacro.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Darietto (29 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nulla, al netto della sensibilità di ognuno di  noi il neopaganesimo mi pare una ciclopica cazzata. Come se uno non  avesse le palle di andare oltre la mitologia Cristiana dovendola per  forza sostituire un'altra mitologia tanto quanto. *Che poi per carità, festeggiare samhain o beltane *è  un ottima scusa per trombarsi l'irlandese con le lentiggini e il  culotto in erasmus, ma ormai sono troppo vecchio per sta roba. Tutto  qua. C'è un deficit di spiritualità perché graziaddio l'essere umano si  sta evolvendo e le risposte alle grandi domande della vita le cerca  altrove rispetto ai fondi di caffè, alla Bibbia o qualunque altro  sistema di favole costruite per il controllo sociale delle masse.
> Non è che l'espressione "il mio sentire" o "il tuo sentire" siano  automaticamente dei salvacondotti per diffondere ignoranza e stupidità.  Se il tuo sentire è che nel 2019 credi al sangue di San Gennaro sei  semplicemente un coglione da rieducare, per evitare che l'ignoranza e la  stupidità che ti porti dentro si diffondano.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


In effetti fa riflettere che, se 2500 anni fa festeggiavano, celebravano  la rinascita del sole, il risveglio della primavera ecc. (che ha anche  una sua logica) oggi si festeggia la nascita del bambinello concepito a  distanza e annunciato dalla stella cadente. 

Poi come si celebra oggi il ricordo della nascita di quel bambinello, venuto al mondo per riportare *ordine*, che predicava contro l*'eccesso* e il *superfluo*? ovviamente col caos e ogni sorta di consumismo, di eccesso e superfluo. 

qualcosa non torna


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> In effetti fa riflettere che, se 2500 anni fa festeggiavano, celebravano  la rinascita del sole, il risveglio della primavera ecc. (che ha anche  una sua logica) oggi si festeggia la nascita del bambinello concepito a  distanza e annunciato dalla stella cadente.
> 
> Poi come si celebra oggi il ricordo della nascita di quel bambinello, venuto al mondo per riportare *ordine*, che predicava contro l*'eccesso* e il *superfluo*? ovviamente col caos e ogni sorta di consumismo, di eccesso e superfluo.
> 
> qualcosa non torna


E perché mai fa riflettere? Sono processi talmente evidenti.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Darietto (29 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E perché mai fa riflettere? Sono processi talmente evidenti.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


fa riflette sulle contraddizioni "evolutive". Ci siamo innegabilmente evoluti sotto molti aspetti (oppure si è evoluta solo una o parti di società), ma sotto altri aspetti stiamo arretrando, e non solo sul discorso della religione e credenze varie, anche a livello sociale in generale. Stiamo tornando più "primitivi", ma con lo smartphone e l'ultimo Iphone.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> fa riflette sulle contraddizioni "evolutive". Ci siamo innegabilmente evoluti sotto molti aspetti (oppure si è evoluta solo una o parti di società), ma sotto altri aspetti stiamo arretrando, e non solo sul discorso della religione e credenze varie, anche a livello sociale in generale. Stiamo tornando più "primitivi", ma con lo smartphone e l'ultimo Iphone.


Se lo dici tu. Io vedo un Progresso generale. Se c'è un rallentamento, questo è dovuto semplicemente alla lentezza di liberarsi dalle tradizioni ormai obsolete. La religione non ha nessun motivo di esistere se non per paura della morte. C'è una minoranza ancora politicamente molto forte che tende a coagulare attorno alle festività religiose alcuni vantaggi molto pratici, tanto per dirne una la tredicesima, per cui la gente spende di più sotto natale. Ma francamente io questo tornare indietro rispetto a x anni fa non lo vedo. Gesù Cristo predicava la povertá, na questo è un problema suo e di quei rincoglioniti che lo seguono. Considerando che da quando abbiamo iniziato questo post in Africa saranno morti un paio di centinaia di bambini di malnutrizione francamente prima ci liberiamo della mitologia della povertà come qualcosa di buono meglio è.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruja (29 Dicembre 2018)

Per non parlare della sofferenza considerata stoica e delle virtù rinunciatarie.
Esiste il qui e ora...  se ci saranno altre forme energetiche, spirituali etc. ce ne cureremo a tempo debito-


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per non parlare della sofferenza considerata stoica e delle virtù rinunciatarie.
> Esiste il qui e ora...  se ci saranno altre forme energetiche, spirituali etc. ce ne cureremo a tempo debito-


Anche questa è solo una tra le tante scelte possibili.
Per me, il "qui e ora" svincolato dal domani non esiste. Ne parlavo proprio poco fa con una amica che in un giorno  (un solo giorno) ha perso la madre sessantenne.


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non sono maschere sociali. Sono Innanzitutto *esercizio di determinate facoltà*. E come tali, Servono a mantenere vive e attive quelle facoltà. È come nelle arti marziali. Quando hai portato lo stesso pugno un milione di volte Forse il tuo corpo ha acquisito il movimento a livello istintivo. Forse. Aver fatto una cosa vent'anni fa, e che magari ti è riuscita benissimo, non ti rende in grado di rifarla a piacimento.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


non è esatto 

I ruoli sono fondamentalmente schemi di comportamenti e attitudini socialmente identificabili e attribuibili a differenti individualità. 
Esistono fondamentalmente, per dirla sintetica, in afferenza a organizzazioni di ordine sociale (che sociale sia impresa, società umana o comunque gruppi umani in cui è necessario differenziare a livello formale le funzioni di ogni individuo). 

In solitaria, per dire un estremo, i ruoli così come li conosciamo non hanno ragione di esistere. 

Non sto qui ad aprire parentesi etologiche riguardo i ruoli.  

A mio vedere una grossa differenza è che nei gruppi umani al ruolo e alle funzioni che gli vengono attribuite si è aggiunta una definizione anche etica e morale che va a descrivere, fra le altre cose, anche la dignità dell'individuo. 

Nell'ultimo periodo ho giocato un po' con il ruolo di "moglie". E' divertente. 
Quando dico "mi sposerò" (e quindi sarò moglie) nelle persone a cui lo dico cambia la percezione della mia relazione con G., e cambia anche la percezione di me e di lui. 
Con G. si ridacchia paragonando la cosa all'acquisizione di una sorta di cartellino di riconoscimento. E' simpatica la cosa 

Non entro nella correlazione fra ruoli formali (schemi direttamente collocabili all'interno di una organizzazione che necessita proprio di quegli schemi) e ruoli informali (ossia che non sono strettamente necessari nella definizione e nel collocamento di quello specifico individuo nell'organizzazione ma sono comunque correlati al ruolo formale e lo condizionano nelle sue funzioni)

Ovviamente tutta questa roba, è in circolarità e comunicazione fra individuo e società, uno definisce l'altro in feedback. 

Ed è in questi termini che parlo di maschere. 

Io socialmente posso accettare di lasciarmi attribuire il ruolo di "moglie". 
Indosso socialmente quella "maschera" sociale (dove maschera non significa nascondimento ma invece riconoscimento lineare) e applico i comportamenti di quello schema comportamentale (è facile, basta solo individuare i comportamenti correlati). quello che poi io sono come individuo che "recita" (ossia applica comportamenti definiti che rendono riconoscibile la mia posizione nell'organizzazione) è una cosa che io (se mi concedo di farlo) decido e lo decido nella mia informalità (ossia all'interno dell'organizzazione più ristretta della mia famiglia di origine prima, poi nell'organizzazione familiare ristretta - con mio marito - e poi nella mia intimità - ossia nella relazione con me stessa che ha accettato di attribuirsi e farsi attribuire quel ruolo). 

E in questo senso hai ragione tu, senza ruoli e relative funzioni (mansioni) nell'organizzazione sarebbe un casino. 
Lasciare tutto questo unicamente alla definizione individuale creerebbe una marea di disfunzioni comunicative e fraintendimenti. E non sarebbe possibile l'organizzazione stessa, a livello economico, di diritto, culturale, religioso e anche piscologico. 

Quindi io, se accetto il ruolo di moglie, assumerò lo schema comportamentale concordato storicamente socialmente e psicologicamente. 

Poi però, se lo desidero, posso declinarmelo a modo mio. Aderendo completamente al modello dato dall'organizzazione (mainstream) oppure discostandomene più o meno. Anche a seconda della mia capacità di creare adattamento fra la mia individualità e le richieste sociali, a cui comunque è conveniente per certi versi rispondere per ottenere i vantaggi che derivano dal vivere in una organizzazione invece che nell'eremo sulla montagna. 

Quelle che a cui fai riferimento sono le mansioni, le funzioni. 
Che compongono il ruolo, nei termini della sua esplicazione pratica, ma non lo definiscono completamente.

Il tradimento, per esempio, è una rottura interessante a questo livello.
Crea una dissonanza fra il ruolo dato (moglie/marito) con quello che comporta anche in termini relazionali (non parlo di amore, parlo anche soltanto del mantenimento dell'organizzazione famiglia) e lo schema comportamentale individuale, in cui si inserisce la "trasgressione" (ossia oltrepassare la regola concordata) dell'individuo in alcune sfere ma non in altre.

In questo senso per esempio il tradimento mi incuriosisce moltissimo.
Per "trasgredire" la regola, è necessario riconoscere il valore di quella regola. Se non la si riconosce, semplicemente non è possibile trasgredirla. 

Un seriale per esempio è tendenzialmente legato alle regole dell'organizzazione familiare. 
E protegge quell'organizzazione anche creandosi doppia, tripla vita parallela. 

Io mi sono sempre sentita traditrice atipica, nel senso che non riconoscendo l'organizzazione familiare faccio veramente fatica a sentirmi "traditrice". E mi sono dovuta riscrivere il tradimento come un qualcosa che riguarda i patti con me stessa all'interno di una relazione. 
Per il semplice motivo che nelle mie relazioni, tranne quando ero ragazza, il patto della fedeltà non ho mai voluto fosse inserito. Ho cercato declinazioni individuali per prove e tentativi allontanandomi gradualmente dall'organizzazione data.

Da ragazza accettavo il patto come se non avessi scelta. E tradivo. 
Crescendo ho provato a declinare il patto. Solo che invece di parlare apertamente del patto, riducevo lo spazio relazionale disponibile. 
Poi ho iniziato a parlare apertamente del patto rifiutando la fedeltà completamente. E anzi proponendo l'antitesi. 
Con il mio ex il patto di fedeltà era macchinoso...avevo circoscritto le funzioni relazionali di ruolo (compagna- compagno) all'ambito emotivo e razionale, ma avevo chiesto che il corpo fosse escluso (fra noi il patto era che del corpo avremmo potuto far quello che volevamo in osservanza del rispetto dell'ambito emotivo e di quello razionale di tutela del progetto, sarebbe stata in ogni caso una sfera individuale in cui l'altro non entrava). 

Con G. ci stiamo lavorando insieme alla ridefinizione cercando di trovare armonia fra interno ed esterno di ognuno se stesso, della relazione e della comunicazione sociale di noi. E questo comprende l'attribuirci pure i ruoli.
Ma con la libertà di declinarceli internamente senza che l'esterno entri nella descrizione anche pratica che noi ne facciamo, pur essendo capaci di presentare all'esterno la "maschera" richiesta per ottenerne i vantaggi.


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> vi ho spostato solo perchè eravate andati leggerissimamente OT





Fiammetta ha detto:


> sui titoli ai 3d perple' sei *micidiali*.
> Questo e' *moltoziccheroso*





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Abbastanza, sperando che poi zia Ipa non abbia un attacco di *diabete all'ipercubo*


Michia [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION]....ci han ragione eh!!!!:facepalm::facepalm:

abbondanza sovradimensionata!!..


----------



## perplesso (29 Dicembre 2018)

e dai che è Natale e dobbiamo essere tutti più buoni


----------



## void (29 Dicembre 2018)

*Vedendolo da fuori*

Il Natale, vedendolo da fuori, in un paese in cui non viene celebrato, suona strano. 
Per decenni lo ho considerato come un punto temporalmente fisso ed irrinunciabile nella mia vita. Come una sorta casella del "VIA" nel gioco del Monopoli, un posto dove ripassare completato un ciclo. La posizione da cui ricominciare il ciclo nuovo.
Poi, nel mio perdermi nei meandri della umana esistenza, la posizione di quella casella si e' fatta via via piu' incerta, ed oggi non sono sicuro di sapere dove sia collocata.
Il giorno di Natale lo ho trascorso in mezzo a gente totalmente estranea ad esso, un giorno di vita normale. E mi sono soffermato a chiedermi se mi mancasse il poterlo festeggiare. Non cosi tanto direi, a conferma del fatto che per me ha perso molto del suo significato, come punto di riferimento.
Ciononostante, mi e' sembrato strano il pensare parenti ed amici intorno ad un tavolo, a bere e a chiaccherare di "nubi" (come dice Guccini) e vedere intorno a me lo scorrere di una banale giornata di lavoro.  

Forse - per uno che ha sempre pensato che si comincia a morire 7 (numero biblico) secondi dopo la nascita - invecchiando il venir meno di quel riferimento fisso aiuta ad alleggerire il peso del tempo che passa, come una bilancia senza numeri "alleggerisce" chi non vorrebbe ingrassare.

Spero di essere stato sufficientemente arcistufamente ipazioso, nel caso posso migliorare.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> non è esatto
> 
> I ruoli sono fondamentalmente schemi di comportamenti e attitudini socialmente identificabili e attribuibili a differenti individualità.
> Esistono fondamentalmente, per dirla sintetica, in afferenza a organizzazioni di ordine sociale (che sociale sia impresa, società umana o comunque gruppi umani in cui è necessario differenziare a livello formale le funzioni di ogni individuo).
> ...


Sei una gran paracula. 
Di Tanti ruoli possibili hai scelto quello di moglie è inserito il matrimonio, cioè il rito di passaggio per eccellenza, in cui si prende una condizione esterna e se ne chiede il riconoscimento alla comunità. Praticamente la formalizzazione di un patto secondo regole condivise proprio perché altrimenti il patto resterebbe interno. Perché venga formalizzato necessario un set di regole all'interno del quale formalizzare qualcosa. Chiaro che poi cambia la percezione, se mi parli del ruolo di moglie, automaticamente stai trasformando una posizione soggettiva in qualcosa di codificato e quindi gestibile secondo le regole ordinarie. La moglie, nel nostro ordinamento non è che ha tante declinazioni del suo essere moglie. La moglie è quella controparte del marito con il quale hanno in comune un set di diritti e doveri sanciti dal codice civile, da svariati codici religiosi, nonché da consuetudine millenaria. In realtà lo spazio di manovra per l'essere umano all'interno del ruolo di moglie è piuttosto limitato, motivo per cui il ruolo cambia profondamente. Cambia il set di regole e la personalità deve adattarsi. Altrimenti non sei una moglie. Tutto qui.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bettypage (29 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sei una gran paracula.
> Di Tanti ruoli possibili hai scelto quello di moglie è inserito il matrimonio, cioè il rito di passaggio per eccellenza, in cui si prende una condizione esterna e se ne chiede il riconoscimento alla comunità. Praticamente la formalizzazione di un patto secondo regole condivise proprio perché altrimenti il patto resterebbe interno. Perché venga formalizzato necessario un set di regole all'interno del quale formalizzare qualcosa. Chiaro che poi cambia la percezione, se mi parli del ruolo di moglie, automaticamente stai trasformando una posizione soggettiva in qualcosa di codificato e quindi gestibile secondo le regole ordinarie. La moglie, nel nostro ordinamento non è che ha tante declinazioni del suo essere moglie. *La moglie è quella controparte del marito con il quale hanno in comune un set di diritti e doveri sanciti dal codice civile, da svariati codici religiosi, nonché da consuetudine millenari*a. In realtà lo spazio di manovra per l'essere umano all'interno del ruolo di moglie è piuttosto limitato, motivo per cui il ruolo cambia profondamente. Cambia il set di regole e la personalità deve adattarsi. Altrimenti non sei una moglie. Tutto qui.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Nonché nuovo NUCLEO chiamato FAMGLIA


----------



## bettypage (29 Dicembre 2018)

void ha detto:


> Forse - per uno che ha sempre pensato che si comincia a morire 7 (numero biblico) secondi dopo la nascita - invecchiando il venir meno di quel riferimento fisso aiuta ad alleggerire il peso del tempo che passa, come una bilancia senza numeri "alleggerisce" chi non vorrebbe ingrassare.
> 
> Spero di essere stato sufficientemente arcistufamente ipazioso, nel caso posso migliorare.


 L'ottimismo proprio!
Un mio ex affamato di vita sosteneva che bisognava nascere vecchi e morire neonati


----------



## void (29 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> L'ottimismo proprio!
> Un mio ex affamato di vita sosteneva che bisognava nascere vecchi e morire neonati


Ci ho pensato tante volte anche io [emoji23][emoji23]

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Nonché nuovo NUCLEO chiamato FAMGLIA


Guarda che su questo sfondi una porta aperta. Soltanto che se uno non è in grado di capire che nel momento in cui decidi di mettere su famiglia la tua felicità te la metti da parte perché il progetto viene prima, il ruolo codificato di moglie o marito ti starà sempre stretto.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> L'ottimismo proprio!
> Un mio ex affamato di vita sosteneva che bisognava nascere vecchi e morire neonati


Un paio di palle. Conto di rimanere ventenne fino all'ultimo secondo. Almeno in amore.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Darietto (30 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se lo dici tu. Io vedo un Progresso generale.  Se c'è un rallentamento, questo è dovuto semplicemente alla lentezza di  liberarsi dalle tradizioni ormai obsolete. La religione non ha nessun  motivo di esistere se non per paura della morte. C'è una minoranza  ancora politicamente molto forte che tende a coagulare attorno alle  festività religiose alcuni vantaggi molto pratici, tanto per dirne una  la tredicesima, per cui la gente spende di più sotto natale. *Ma francamente io questo tornare indietro rispetto a x anni fa non lo vedo*.  Gesù Cristo predicava la povertá, na questo è un problema suo e di quei  rincoglioniti che lo seguono. Considerando che da quando abbiamo  iniziato questo post in Africa saranno morti un paio di centinaia di  bambini di malnutrizione francamente prima ci liberiamo della mitologia  della povertà come qualcosa di buono meglio è.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk



Mi riferivo anche a livello sociale in generale. Per esempio i giovani  di oggi sembrano sessualmente molto più frenati rispetto ai loro padri e  nonni. 
Oppure, secondo te, al di la dell'evoluzione tecnologica, medica ecc.  dal punto di vista della società, trovi sia più "intelligente"   celebrare le stagioni, l'albero sacro, i rituali di fecondazione ecc. o  credere nel bambin gesù nato per inseminazione divina?



ipazia ha detto:


> non è esatto :smile:
> 
> I ruoli sono fondamentalmente schemi di comportamenti e attitudini  socialmente identificabili e attribuibili a differenti individualità.
> Esistono fondamentalmente, per dirla sintetica, in afferenza a  organizzazioni di ordine sociale (che sociale sia impresa, società umana  o comunque gruppi umani in cui è necessario differenziare a livello  formale le funzioni di ogni individuo).
> ...



Ipazia, non ho capito se sei sposata o no


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Mi riferivo anche a livello sociale in generale. Per esempio i giovani  di oggi sembrano sessualmente molto più frenati rispetto ai loro padri e  nonni.


sembrano. ti consiglio di affinare i tuoi strumenti di percezione della realtà, magari potresti arrivare oltre la D'Urso :rotfl:


Darietto ha detto:


> Oppure, secondo te, al di la dell'evoluzione tecnologica, medica ecc. dal punto di vista della società, trovi sia più "intelligente" celebrare le stagioni, l'albero sacro, i rituali di fecondazione ecc. o credere nel bambin gesù nato per inseminazione divina?


Io trovo idiota celebrare più o meno qualunque cosa che non sia funzionale alla mia felicità, figurati. Però capisco molto bene la funzione della ritualità nella società romana. Per cui va studiata. E utilizzata quando serve.p.s.  Mi farebbe molto piacere che rispondessi alla domanda di Fiammetta su come conosci Oscuro. Interagire con chi ha a che fare con certa gente di merda non mi fai impazzire. Ti sto rispondendo in virtù del beneficio del dubbio, ma sarebbe cosa buona e giusta tu chiarissi.


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Mi riferivo anche a livello sociale in generale. Per esempio *i giovani  di oggi sembrano sessualmente molto più frenati rispetto ai loro padri e  nonni. *
> Oppure, secondo te, al di la dell'evoluzione tecnologica, medica ecc.  dal punto di vista della società, trovi *sia più "intelligente"*   celebrare le stagioni, l'albero sacro, i rituali di fecondazione ecc. o  credere nel bambin gesù nato per inseminazione divina?
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao 

Primo grassetto: in base a cosa ti sembrano come li hai descritti? (i giovani d'oggi)

Secondo grassetto: trovi differenze che permettono di compiere un paragone fra i diversi tipi di celebrazione? 

Quanto a me...fra le parole (o nelle parole...), che immagine trovi? 
Sono sposata o no?


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> e dai che è Natale e dobbiamo essere tutti *più buoni*


Intendi più saporiti?


----------



## perplesso (30 Dicembre 2018)

affamata?


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> affamata?


nuh

è che buono - o cattivo - mi rimanda per direttissima al gusto e al tatto....degustare, assaporare, assaggiare, leccare, ingoiare, etc etc


----------



## perplesso (30 Dicembre 2018)

tieni fame di qualcosa di buono.

però non essere troppo maliziosa, chè questo è pur sempre un forum di persone pie e devote


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> tieni fame di qualcosa di buono.
> 
> però non essere troppo maliziosa, chè questo è pur sempre un forum di persone pie e devote


Ciao sono pio e sono stufo.


----------



## perplesso (30 Dicembre 2018)

sei anche un profondo conoscitore delle Tesi di Cassiciacum?  chè siamo molto sensibili alle istanze sedevacantiste


----------



## Bruja (30 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> sei anche un profondo conoscitore delle Tesi di Cassiciacum?  chè siamo molto sensibili alle istanze sedevacantiste



... ed anche al in vino veritas agostiniano ... :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2018)

Se in vino Veritas, in porchetta deppiù


----------



## Darietto (1 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao :smile:
> 
> Primo grassetto: in base a cosa ti sembrano come li hai descritti? (i giovani d'oggi)
> 
> ...



Vedendo i figli dei miei amici e i miei nipoti (e loro amici).  Per esempio, una volta a cena da amici si stava commentando un articolo  che parlava dell'emancipazione femminile, le "guerre" fatte dalle donne,  nelle varie epoche, per ottenere diritti. Si discuteva dalle  suffragette alla libertà sessuale fine anni '60. Abbiamo coinvolto anche  i ragazzi/e presenti e la loro opinione a riguardo era più contro che  pro. Da li ho approfondito anche con i miei nipoti, i loro amici e anche  figli di vicini e conoscenti e più o meno il risultato è rimasto simile  a quello con i figli degli amici.


Per la seconda domanda...  la differenza sta nel periodo di riferimento: se nel 2019 A.C si  celebrava la natura, mentre nel 2019 D.C, 4000 anni dopo, si celebra  l'uomo ragno, non mi sembra ci sia stata questa grande evoluzione.  Chiaro che poi l'invenzione cattolica è più homocentrica, una  dichiarazione di supremazia umana. O magari solo la metafora del dio, re e le classi dominanti in generale che vivono "nei cieli", e gli uomini in terra. 

di te ho letto poco, ma se  devo buttarla li, direi ch sei stata sposata e adesso hai scelto una  vita più libera ma sempre "legata" ad altra persona.


----------



## Darietto (1 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> sembrano. ti consiglio di affinare i tuoi strumenti di percezione della realtà, magari potresti arrivare oltre la D'Urso :rotfl:
> 
> *Io trovo idiota celebrare più o meno qualunque cosa che non sia funzionale alla mia felicità*, figurati. Però capisco molto bene la funzione della ritualità nella società romana. Per cui va studiata. E utilizzata quando serve.p.s.  Mi farebbe molto piacere che rispondessi alla domanda di Fiammetta su come conosci Oscuro. Interagire con chi ha a che fare con certa gente di merda non mi fai impazzire. Ti sto rispondendo in virtù del beneficio del dubbio, ma sarebbe cosa buona e giusta tu chiarissi.






Arcistufo ha detto:


> sembrano. ti consiglio di affinare i tuoi  strumenti di percezione della realtà, magari potresti arrivare oltre la  D'Urso :rotfl:
> 
> *Io trovo idiota celebrare più o meno qualunque cosa che non sia funzionale alla mia felicità*,  figurati. Però capisco molto bene la funzione della ritualità nella  società romana. Per cui va studiata. E utilizzata quando serve.p.s.  Mi  farebbe molto piacere che rispondessi alla domanda di Fiammetta su come  conosci Oscuro. Interagire con chi ha a che fare con certa gente di  merda non mi fai impazzire. Ti sto rispondendo in virtù del beneficio  del dubbio, ma sarebbe cosa buona e giusta tu chiarissi.


Mi ero perso questa risposta. Pensa che ho cercato tra gli utenti il  nick D'urso. Poi ho googlato e ho visto chi è (non la conoscevo). Cmq  cercando D'urso nella sezione cerca del forum esce che la nomini  spessissimo. ti piace come tipo di donna? 

Per il neretto... la  frase è contraddittoria. Perché nessuno celebra nulla che non sia  funzionale alla proprio felicità. Quindi qualunque celebrazione che ci  da felicità è accettabile, rispettabile. A meno che intendevi che è da  idioti celebrare qualcosa di non funzionale al tuo concetto di felicità.  

Riguardo a oscuro... non so cosa ti abbia fatto, ma dalle mie  parti non tendiamo a ragionare in questi termini. Da noi ci smadonniamo  dietro oggi, e domani non ci ricordiamo nemmeno di avare litigato. Se mi  fai qualcosa di grave te, non tendiamo ad includere anche i tuoi amici e  parenti: rimane solo una cosa tra me e te. Tu sei pronto a non voler  interagire con me solo per una presunta "amicizia", anche virtuale, con  il tal oscuro...non esiste da noi una cosa del genere


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Mi ero perso questa risposta. Pensa che ho cercato tra gli utenti il  nick D'urso. Poi ho googlato e ho visto chi è (non la conoscevo). Cmq  cercando D'urso nella sezione cerca del forum esce che la nomini  spessissimo. ti piace come tipo di donna?
> 
> Per il neretto... la  frase è contraddittoria. Perché nessuno celebra nulla che non sia  funzionale alla proprio felicità. Quindi qualunque celebrazione che ci  da felicità è accettabile, rispettabile. A meno che intendevi che è da  idioti celebrare qualcosa di non funzionale al tuo concetto di felicità.
> 
> Riguardo a oscuro... non so cosa ti abbia fatto, ma dalle mie  parti non tendiamo a ragionare in questi termini. Da noi ci smadonniamo  dietro oggi, e domani non ci ricordiamo nemmeno di avare litigato. Se mi  fai qualcosa di grave te, non tendiamo ad includere anche i tuoi amici e  parenti: rimane solo una cosa tra me e te. Tu sei pronto a non voler  interagire con me solo per una presunta "amicizia", anche virtuale, con  il tal oscuro...non esiste da noi una cosa del genere


Stammi bene dalle tue parti.


----------



## Darietto (1 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Stammi bene dalle tue parti.


Altrettanto :up:


----------



## ipazia (1 Gennaio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> tieni fame di qualcosa di buono.
> 
> però non essere troppo maliziosa, chè questo è pur sempre un forum di persone pie e devote


Coltivo scientemente la fame 

Maliziosa???
Sono una personcina dedita e pia io!!
(da me pia, con un accento "pià" diventa mordere :carneval


----------



## perplesso (1 Gennaio 2019)

devota e dedita, che commozione (cerebrale)


----------



## ipazia (1 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Vedendo i figli dei miei amici e i miei nipoti (e loro amici).  Per esempio, una volta a cena da amici si stava commentando un articolo  che parlava dell'emancipazione femminile, le "guerre" fatte dalle donne,  nelle varie epoche, per ottenere diritti. Si discuteva dalle  suffragette alla libertà sessuale fine anni '60. Abbiamo coinvolto anche  i ragazzi/e presenti e la loro opinione a riguardo era più contro che  pro. Da li ho approfondito anche con i miei nipoti, i loro amici e anche  figli di vicini e conoscenti e più o meno il risultato è rimasto simile  a quello con i figli degli amici.
> 
> 
> Per la seconda domanda...  la differenza sta nel periodo di riferimento: se nel 2019 A.C si  celebrava la natura, mentre nel 2019 D.C, 4000 anni dopo, si celebra  l'uomo ragno, non mi sembra ci sia stata questa grande evoluzione.  Chiaro che poi l'invenzione cattolica è più homocentrica, una  dichiarazione di supremazia umana. O magari solo la metafora del dio, re e le classi dominanti in generale che vivono "nei cieli", e gli uomini in terra.
> ...


Capito, grazie 

Io fra i giovani di ieri e quelli di oggi vedo la stessa differenza che corre nella celebrazione della natura e e in quella della divinizzazione dell'umano.
Con la stessa grande linea di demarcazione fra i due contesti, ossia una crescente distanza dal saper fare con le mani. 
E per "saper fare con le mani" intendo quella sapienza che rendeva abili alla sopravvivenza. 

Ma d'altro canto penso che sia semplicemente la curva di ogni grande civiltà umana nella storia. 
E di ogni vivente. 
Nasce, cresce, si riproduce (a volte), muore 

Quanto a me...è interessante la tua lettura. 
Ed è contemporaneamente vera e non vera. 

Come la maggior parte delle questioni umane, è solo questione di prospettiva 

Comunque, mai stata sposata.


----------



## ipazia (1 Gennaio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> devota e dedita, che commozione (cerebrale)


Direi dedita, più che devota 

La devozione...finisco sempre per tornare alle mie radici, senza patria e senza dio...non se ne esce


----------



## perplesso (1 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Direi dedita, più che devota
> 
> La devozione...finisco sempre per tornare alle mie radici, senza patria e senza dio...non se ne esce


[video=youtube;uGQCE2RRdcI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGQCE2RRdcI[/video]


----------



## ipazia (1 Gennaio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> [video=youtube;uGQCE2RRdcI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGQCE2RRdcI[/video]



madonna santissima!!:scared:



in questi giorni ho letto su una pensilina, sotto la pubblicità di una grossa catena di centri commerciali 
"ti amo più della rivoluzione proletaria" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


dedita precisavo, per l'appunto (con piena disposizione del fine)


----------



## perplesso (1 Gennaio 2019)

devo dedurre che la canzone non ti è piaciuta?


----------



## ipazia (1 Gennaio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> devo dedurre che la canzone non ti è piaciuta?


dovrei pensare che la risposta non la sapessi già?


----------



## bettypage (1 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda che su questo sfondi una porta aperta. Soltanto che se uno non è in grado di capire che nel momento in cui decidi di mettere su famiglia la tua felicità te la metti da parte perché il progetto viene prima, il ruolo codificato di moglie o marito ti starà sempre stretto.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


No no, intebdevo che marito + moglie sono famiglia anche senza figli


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> dovrei pensare che la risposta non la sapessi già?


stai invecchiando....


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> No no, intebdevo che marito + moglie sono famiglia anche senza figli


Nella mia visione no. 
La coppia è la coppia. 
La famiglia è la famiglia.
Due persone sono una coppia. 
Anche con 126 gatti.


----------



## Darietto (2 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nella mia visione no.
> La coppia è la coppia.
> La famiglia è la famiglia.
> Due persone sono una coppia.
> Anche con 126 gatti.


La visione è tua e la rispetto, però è sbagliata nel senso del significato del termine. 

Per me è più famiglia due persone con 126 gatti dove tutti vivono in amore e armonia, che non un altra famiglia di quelle con 8 figli che non sanno gestire ed educare, un/a moglie/marito che non si rispettano e vivono nel tradimento.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> La visione è tua e la rispetto, però è sbagliata nel senso del significato del termine.
> 
> Per me è più famiglia due persone con 126 gatti dove tutti vivono in amore e armonia, che non un altra famiglia di quelle con 8 figli che non sanno gestire ed educare, un/a moglie/marito che non si rispettano e vivono nel tradimento.


Ti ripeto, per me stai bene al paese tuo.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------

